# Catalina T5HO Light Fixture



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

*Catalina T5HO Light Fixture* 

*Does anybody have a recent model of a Catalina T5HO Light Fixture? How would you rate it? Thank you.*


----------



## ricoishere (Jan 26, 2009)

I would give them :thumbsup::thumbsup: up rating


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

I have the Catalina aquarium 3x54 watt T5HO 48" fixture. It's black - can't recall the model name.

PROS

Very bright, and the electrical components seem well made and fitted. So do the reflectors.

Two light switches give you the ability to run one, two, or three tubes.

Price was excellent

CONS

There are some minor cosmetic blemishes on the black metal fixture housing. It looks as though the assembler might have scratched it while working on it. These are minor to me. Some people might consider them more serious.

The plastic legs (ordered separately), though completely functional, don't fit easily into the tracks on the sides of the housing. I had to wiggle them around quite a bit, and even do some filing before they would seat properly. I wish they had some more substantial legs, preferably ones that would allow you pivot the entire light fixture up to access the top of the tank.

Altogether I am very pleased with my Catalina light, despite its minor problems.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I have their t5ho 3x54. 

Love it and good price.


----------



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

I just got the Catalina 24" 4x24 T5HO fixture last week. So far I love it. The tank is very bright and it seems to be very well made


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

Powchekny said:


> I have the Catalina aquarium 3x54 watt T5HO 48" fixture. It's black - can't recall the model name.
> 
> PROS
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this post... I have the 3x54 as well. 
I am very pleased with the light overall. 

I had them add hanging points in case i want to hang it later on.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've owned 3 and happy with all of them.

I most recently got a 4x54 T5HO I guess about 6 months ago, if that's recent? It's got the vented top, which I thought was a good feature. The bulbs are also spaced out more from the old, and it's noticibly brighter I believe as a result.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I have 3x Catalina T5HO systems also. Their customer service, pricing and fixtures are excellent. Two of my fixtures are hung from the ceiling, the third I mounted with legs. My only complaint is as stated above, not a big fan of the legs. Once I had them "set" correctly, they work fine.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Depending on the leg design you could probably use a set of the Aqualight flip up legs.

http://www.marineandreef.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RES53090

As a note I don't have one so i can't compare the mounts. 

Craig


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I spoke with them 3 days ago in order to decide which leg to order. They told me that if I'd like to have those flip up legs they have to replace aluminum profile in order to fit them on it.
How you guys love those flip up legs? When they are up there is enough space to work over the tank but light is in your eyes and aquarium is too dark.


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

i like my 3 lamps


----------



## markw78 (Mar 6, 2010)

I got the 4 bulb T5HO coming sometime today, they put it on the fedex truck Friday night and let it sit all weekend!! :/


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

*Fedex delivery takes 3 days or more. Fedex packages keep moving even on weekends - but there is no home delivery on Sundays. It's similar to the USPS priority mail.*


----------



## markw78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yah I know, was just dsiapointed I didn't get them Friday night.

I got it today around lunch, and they shipped the wrong bulbs. I emailed them and they said sorry and said the right bulbs were on there way, and provided a tracking number. Good customer service.

I am kind of disapointed that the legs don't allow the canopy to life up at all, they are stationary legs that mount to the front and back of the light fixture, kind of a pain, and kind of ugly.

The T5 bulbs are mounted very close to each other, I had expected more then 1/4" between each bulb.

Other then that, it looks like a nice fixture, and fired right up when tested.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

*Catalina T5HO*



markw78 said:


> Yah I know, was just dsiapointed I didn't get them Friday night.
> 
> I got it today around lunch, and they shipped the wrong bulbs. I emailed them and they said sorry and said the right bulbs were on there way, and provided a tracking number. Good customer service.
> 
> ...


*Did you order by phone and indicated the type of light bulbs you wanted?*

*If you want it suspended from the ceiling, they have an optional kit.*

*Also, the TEK lights are very close to each other as well, it's tedious to change the light bulbs (you have to have tiny, flexible and strong fingers, LOL).*


----------



## markw78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Its setup, looks nice... 

I hate the legs though. Don't want it hanging from the ceiling, its already too far above the tank... I have a T5HO shining in the corner of my eye quite brightly as I sit here using the computer.... need to figure out what to do about that (not the fixtures fault).

The fixture said it came with 2, 10k and 2, 6700k - but it came with 2 actinics. They took care of it amazingly though.
Now to find a way to block the light coming out the sides :/ or maybe not use the feet


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

*Catalina T5HO*



markw78 said:


> Its setup, looks nice...
> 
> I hate the legs though. Don't want it hanging from the ceiling, its already too far above the tank... I have a T5HO shining in the corner of my eye quite brightly as I sit here using the computer.... need to figure out what to do about that (not the fixtures fault).
> 
> ...


*Could you post a picture? Thanks.*


----------

